# Oprah's Makeup!



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 10, 2007)

I am not sure if this is the right section for this, but here it goes.
Okay so my mom loves Oprah so much, and watches her or tapes her on Tivo everyday. Sometimes I come in and stumble upon it and watch with her. I do like _most _of Oprah's makeup, don't get me wrong, but I HATE how her eyes are done!! I like her skin, always looks nice and contoured and smooth and firm. I love when she plays up her lips, some lustre'd lips, in reddish or plummy colors. Some nicely flushed cheeks, sometimes highlighted. But her eyes...

Her eyeshadow is ALWAYS black. I'm not kidding. Now I love me some black eyeshadow, my favorite color eyeshadow actually. But I don't think black is for every single day. Perhaps once and a while, or even fairly often. But not everday!!! I wish Oprah would wear some frosty browns or golds or something, I am just so tired of her blackest black eyeshadow and her huge thick obviously-false lashes. I think she should try a nice gold and dark brow with sparse lashes instead of full ones. Or even pink, green, or blue. Just something NOT black. Maybe other colors along with black.

Have any of you noticed this or agree with me? I like Oprah, she's a great woman, but like... I wish she would try a different eye look!!! Am I wrong?


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 10, 2007)

I have noticed that, too. Everytime I think of Oprah, I think of this one issue of O (may be May or June) and she looks like a character from _ROOTS_ on it, just really old and haggard. I would love to see her in more earthtones, though. It always looks like black on the lids and dark brown in the crease, lashes and liner. I guess nobody has sent any promotional consideration makeup to her.....


----------



## aziajs (Jun 10, 2007)

I have noticed that she always wears black eyeshadow too but I like it.  I think it flatters her.  I can't explain it well but I think it makes her look more youthful in a way.  It makes the whites of her eyes pop more and the lashes also flatter the eyes.  It also conceals the lines and such in the area.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 10, 2007)

i noticed that too always. and i love her lips everytime. gorgeous


----------



## astronaut (Jun 10, 2007)

I've also noticed that she always wears black shadow with big false lashes. I think it makes her eyes look too big or deep or something. She should try some other eye looks, it would look refreshing. 

Like you know how some women wear dark lipstick and then all of a sudden they wear something light or nothing at all? And it still makes them look nice? yeah.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 10, 2007)

Oprah is just plain to me.  She doesn't take chances with her makeup like other TV personalities such as Mary J. Blige, Missy Elliott.  She is just plain.  She never takes outrageous chances like some of the other artists.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I've also noticed that she always wears black shadow with big false lashes. I think it makes her eyes look too big or deep or something. She should try some other eye looks, it would look refreshing. 

Like you know how some women wear dark lipstick and then all of a sudden they wear something light or nothing at all? And it still makes them look nice? yeah._

 

Foxy Brown is a victim of the dark lipstick.  She never really got out of the phase.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_Foxy Brown is a victim of the dark lipstick.  She never really got out of the phase.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually, she has....She now wears a bright fuschia that does not compliment her at all.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have noticed that she always wears black eyeshadow too but I like it.  I think it flatters her.  I can't explain it well but I think it makes her look more youthful in a way.  It makes the whites of her eyes pop more and the lashes also flatter the eyes.  It also conceals the lines and such in the area._

 
I agree I like her Black e/s.  It works for her.  I know that I could not wear that look, because my eyes are not big.  I bought purple e/s because of one of her looks.


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have noticed that she always wears black eyeshadow too but I like it. I think it flatters her. I can't explain it well but I think it makes her look more youthful in a way. It makes the whites of her eyes pop more and the lashes also flatter the eyes. It also conceals the lines and such in the area._

 
Ditto.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 11, 2007)

i've noticed too... she and diane sawyer of good morning america has those lashes like lambchop (or new york of flavor of love lol) i think the black shawdow and liner for oprah is a quick and easy fix to camouflage her baggy, saggy and disproportianate lids... i've seen her in better makeup on the red carpet or gala events.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_i've noticed too... she and diane sawyer of good morning america has those lashes like lambchop (or new york of flavor of love lol) i think the black shawdow and liner for oprah is a quick and easy fix to camouflage her baggy, saggy and disproportianate lids... i've seen her in better makeup on the red carpet or gala events._

 
haha LAMBCHOP! Oh the memories!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

i think its funny how she'll have someone from stila or bobbi brown on her show teaching a new makeup tip and she's all like "yes yes, this is my favorite product to use (before she gives everyone in the audience their own products), but then if you look at her makeup it's always the black shadow/liner, never any color.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 12, 2007)

Her shadow doesn't bother me so much but those lashes have got to go! They look like a broom brush over her poor eyes. I think a different lash would open her eyes up more and the shadow would look better too.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 12, 2007)

Did any of you see the show yesterday?  She actually addressed the lash issue.  She brought her makeup artist out to show him that they were too thick.  He thought they looked fine.  She explained that she has to wear fake lashes because hers cannot be curled and they stick straight down.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_i've noticed too... she and diane sawyer of good morning america has those lashes like lambchop (or new york of flavor of love lol) i think the black shawdow and liner for oprah is a quick and easy fix to camouflage her baggy, saggy and disproportianate lids... i've seen her in better makeup on the red carpet or gala events._

 





 on the LambChop comment.  You are right about her eyelids.  Did you see the After Show when Reggie yanked off the lash to show the difference.  I did not realize that lashes can change your face that much.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have noticed that she always wears black eyeshadow too but I like it.  I think it flatters her.  I can't explain it well but I think it makes her look more youthful in a way.  It makes the whites of her eyes pop more and the lashes also flatter the eyes.  It also conceals the lines and such in the area._

 
I completely disagree.  I don't think the black eyeshadow flatters her at all, and it's become very monotonous (like Gayle King's wig).  I think the dark eyes make her eyes look old and tired, and the big lashes she wears make her eyes look droopy.

Me and my mom talk about this all the time, and I think Reggie needs to put his palette down for a little while.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I completely disagree.  I don't think the black eyeshadow flatters her at all, and it's become very monotonous (like Gayle King's wig).  I think the dark eyes make her eyes look old and tired, and the big lashes she wears make her eyes look droopy.

Me and my mom talk about this all the time, and I think Reggie needs to put his palette down for a little while._

 

i was wondering if anyone else thought gayle's wig just has to go!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 12, 2007)

I think Gayle wears a weave and its not a very good one, which I don't understand.


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 12, 2007)

I dont watch her show, but some purple/plummy shades would look nice, I can imagine.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Actually, she has....She now wears a bright fuschia that does not compliment her at all._

 
I saw that picture.  I laughed until I was helpless.  She had on a bright lime green eyeshadow.  I felt that all of us from the Beauty of Color panel need to give her counseling.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 12, 2007)

She's tragic. Everytime she has something court-related, she has it on. It looks like Betty Crocker frosting.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I completely disagree.  I don't think the black eyeshadow flatters her at all, and it's become very monotonous (like Gayle King's wig).  I think the dark eyes make her eyes look old and tired, and the big lashes she wears make her eyes look droopy.

Me and my mom talk about this all the time, and I think Reggie needs to put his palette down for a little while._

 
Girlll, I thought it was just me about Gayle's weave.  Ooh that thing is not tight.  On one show, I could see her natural hair peaking out.  I wish Oprah would do something to her feet.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, since you brought it up, I would love to see her at least have a little shine to her fingernails. I'm tempted to send her one of my business cards....


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2007)

i hate oprah. but i hate her pitch black eyeshadow even more. it bothers me because it isn't even blended very well. ew. if you're going with pitch black eyeshadow, you need to blend the hell out of it.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^Holla


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_it bothers me because it isn't even blended very well. ew. if you're going with pitch black eyeshadow, you need to blend the hell out of it._

 
I whole heartedly agree.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jun 15, 2007)

*whenever oprah tries something new/diff she will get 56345654 emails telling her that shes a mess or something cus people hate change n they love her too much and it bothers them not to see the same old oprah hahha.. i think thats why shes kinda stuck with that 1 look*


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 15, 2007)

From a MUA perspective, I think she looks GREAT 99% of the time.  My only consistant critique is the lower outer corners of her eyes.  The shadow seems to pull her eyes down a bit, not what a woman in her 50's wants.

Her prominent position in TV and in the world is because she has very strategically made herself very attractive to her demographic:

Women ages 29-55 that have careers, are mothers - pretty much everyday people.  

Probably not her personality anyway, but why play with your look too much when it seems to work for her demographic? I 've seen that some of her red carpet looks are more like what you guys want to see.

She banked $260 million in 2006; she can do whatever she wants and she does what works.  

Her philanthrophy is what it's all about!

NaturalSister19


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_From a MUA perspective, I think she looks GREAT 99% of the time.  My only consistant critique is the lower outer corners of her eyes.  The shadow seems to pull her eyes down a bit, not what a woman in her 50's wants.

Her prominent position in TV and in the world is because she has very strategically made herself very attractive to her demographic:

Women ages 29-55 that have careers, are mothers - pretty much everyday people.  

Probably not her personality anyway, but why play with your look too much when it seems to work for her demographic? I 've seen that some of her red carpet looks are more like what you guys want to see.

She banked $260 million in 2006; she can do whatever she wants and she does what works.  

Her philanthrophy is what it's all about!

NaturalSister19_

 
Not For Nothing But I Really Don't Care How Much Money She Made She Is Looking A Hot Mess And Besides Reggie Is A Damn Good Makeup Artist So I Don't Know What Is Going On 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  To Prove It Did Anyone See The New Issue Of Vanity Fair.  I Said Goodness I Guess Photoshop Couldn't Do Anything.


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Her shadow doesn't bother me so much but those lashes have got to go! They look like a broom brush over her poor eyes. I think a different lash would open her eyes up more and the shadow would look better too._

 





 i couldn't put it any better!!!


----------



## faifai (Jun 16, 2007)

I noticed the same thing. A lighter set of lashes and venturing into browns/champagnes/taupe colors would probably do wonders.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 16, 2007)

the bags under her eyes become more prominent with certain eye colours. the black generally does not do that.

her sense of style is actually rather complemented with her dark eye makeup. the lashes can be a bit OTT but since she wears dark makeup on the eyes the lashes are the only thing that open up the eye, and she pulls it off pretty well most times.

it wouldnt hurt to keep the eyes lined but try lighter browns or bronzes on the lids, but im sure ive seen her like that here and there?

but regardless, oprah gets better with age, unlike many... remember her red lips and dark eyes getups in the 80s?


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 16, 2007)

i guess she sticks to that look for tv but i noticed that on her magazine covers she wears lighter colors on her eyes. the one i saw today she had a shimmery dusty rose kind of pink on her eyes.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 16, 2007)

She regulary wears purple eyeshadow. Dark purple eyeshadow and I think it looks beautiful on her.


----------



## bsquared (Aug 3, 2007)

i think it must be a trend with black women around her age because my mom ONLY wears dark eyeshadows and she has an eyeshape similar to oprah's . . . i used to wonder just what made me think of my mom when i saw oprah and now i realise it' s the dark shadow lol . . . i bought her a lighter coal color from mac and she blends it with her other dark stuff . . . but i'm still working on her!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

Oprah also does the liner on the lower lashline, and that paired with the heavy smokey shadow and falsies everyday have a tendency to close her eyes up.  I think is draws attention to puffiness and isn't the most flattering think she could do.  But who wants to clown Oprah?  Not me!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_the bags under her eyes become more prominent with certain eye colours. the black generally does not do that.

her sense of style is actually rather complemented with her dark eye makeup. the lashes can be a bit OTT but since she wears dark makeup on the eyes the lashes are the only thing that open up the eye, and she pulls it off pretty well most times.

it wouldnt hurt to keep the eyes lined but try lighter browns or bronzes on the lids, but im sure ive seen her like that here and there?

but regardless, oprah gets better with age, unlike many... remember her red lips and dark eyes getups in the 80s?_

 
Exactly!  I didn't read your post until after I'd posted, lol.


----------



## frocher (Aug 3, 2007)

She could look so much better.  I think she looks tired, and well frankly a little rough.  All those dark, heavy handed colors are not doing her any favors.  She is a pretty woman, but with all that stuff on her face she looks like someone's overly made up aunt.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I completely disagree.  I don't think the black eyeshadow flatters her at all, and it's become very monotonous *(like Gayle King's wig)*.  I think the dark eyes make her eyes look old and tired, and the big lashes she wears make her eyes look droopy.

Me and my mom talk about this all the time, and I think Reggie needs to put his palette down for a little while._

 





 LOL!  This thread is ridiculous!


----------



## frocher (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_






 LOL!  This thread is ridiculous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Of course it is, we are all sitting here seriously discussing Oprah's eye makeup.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

^^ I know, it's hilarious that we have all noticed the same things.  Everytime I see Oprah, I just see bags, and I think her eye makeup is to blame.  But I can't believe someone called those "Lambchop lashes" and then "broom bristles" LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 24, 2007)

http://l.yimg.com/img.tv.yahoo.com/t...1023151149.jpg

Whatever makeup artist applied her lashes needs to be slapped. They look very uneven to me. The lash on the right (her left) looks like it's going past her eye.


----------



## moondeva (Dec 4, 2007)

_It is probably easier to stick with the black / darkest colours because bright studio lights + dark black skin tends to 'eat' or wash out most of the neutral / lighter colours. _

_I too abhor the dense false eyelashes with a vengeance but I suppose they add drama / emphasis to her eyes which is what they want when she is on camera. Maybe she looks super naked (bare eyed) without them...? _

_Personally I feel Oprah has *Deep / Cool* colouring so Golds / Russets / Bronzes / (Warm) Browns are going to look muddy on her rather than natural. I would try Deep Purples, Greys, Deep Blues, Silvers, Pewters, Charcoals and Deep Greens with a slight shimmer to add texture but only on the eye lids and under the eye, the brow bone would be highlighted (white, champagne) but remain matte. I definitely think her black eyeshadow would be less blah if a little shimmer was introduced to the mix. I don't mean disco sparkles, I mean a subtle almost metallic shimmer at strategic points. All that matte black is not good...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_Berry / Plum / Purple lips colours would look yummy also. _

_I fantasise / imagine (with western societies current obsession with GGG golden toned gals) that her make up artist tries all his colours for golden gals on her Deep / Cool colouring and finds that nothing looks good / quite right and then throws a fit before pulling out the *MAC Carbon* eyeshadow again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 5, 2007)

I love Oprah's makeup when it comes to her complexion/skin and her lips - her lips always look so glossy and elegant. Yes, her eyes are nothing to write home about. But I still like Oprah and imo, in general, her shows are beneficial to the betterment of society. I love checking out her jewlry btw, they are always so stunning - and being that it's Oprah, it's all real


----------

